
Tableless forms - mk
http://www.quirksmode.org/css/forms.html
======
tlrobinson
_Page last changed 3 years ago_

It's a shame quirksmode isn't updated very much (at all?) any more. It was
(and still is, and to an extent) a great resource.

------
aston
Yeah but, what was wrong with tabled forms?

~~~
konsl
Tables are for tabular data, blah blah blah

